# National Walking Sprinkler



## Central_Texas_SA (May 10, 2021)

Anybody know the story behind National Walking Sprinkler? I wanted to purchase one, but the website says they have quit business. 

I have looked at the other tractor sprinklers, they appear weak and do not look like they would be able to be adjusted down for a smaller yard.

Are there any comparable systems to the National Walking Sprinkler? Possibly another company has picked up the line?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Central_Texas_SA said:


> Anybody know the story behind National Walking Sprinkler? I wanted to purchase one, but the website says they have quit business.
> 
> I have looked at the other tractor sprinklers, they appear weak and do not look like they would be able to be adjusted down for a smaller yard.
> 
> Are there any comparable systems to the National Walking Sprinkler? Possibly another company has picked up the line?


Oh wow. I pulled a Model B-3 (Heavy Duty) out of our attic and gave it away when we moved. I guess I should have kept it.

That's disappointing news because in the world of tractor sprinklers, their build quality was second to none.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Here's mine I used for a short time several years ago. It worked well for what I needed. Guess I better hang on to it!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

My Reno would have been impossible without my rain train.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I use a Nelson Rain Train. I've had it for 5 years and it's never failed me. It's my primary way to irrigate. It can be adjusted for just about any type of yard.

https://www.lrnelson.com/products/sprinklers/
https://www.amazon.com/Nelson-Traveling-Sprinkler-RainTrain-818653-1001/dp/B00002N6AN


----------



## Central_Texas_SA (May 10, 2021)

rjw0283 said:


> I use a Nelson Rain Train. I've had it for 5 years and it's never failed me. It's my primary way to irrigate. It can be adjusted for just about any type of yard.
> 
> https://www.lrnelson.com/products/sprinklers/
> https://www.amazon.com/Nelson-Traveling-Sprinkler-RainTrain-818653-1001/dp/B00002N6AN


I had quickly looked at the Nelsen, but it states the throw is 15-55 feet. What caught my attention with the national sprinkler was that it states it could go as low as 4 feet. I have a 9 foot wide x 60 foot long strip that I need to water, the walking sprinkler could have saved me a lot of sprinkler moving (possibly).


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@Central_Texas_SA The nelson can do a 9 foot section. I use it on my side yard that is about 8 feet wide. You just angle the sprinkler arms down. It soaks the crap out of the smaller sections because it causes it to spin a lot faster, which in turn makes the tractor move faster. It does the narrower sections very fast and puts A LOT of water down. 
I paid 62 bucks on Amazon and it's been worth every Penny.


----------



## Central_Texas_SA (May 10, 2021)

rjw0283 said:


> @Central_Texas_SA The nelson can do a 9 foot section. I use it on my side yard that is about 8 feet wide. You just angle the sprinkler arms down. It soaks the crap out of the smaller sections because it causes it to spin a lot faster, which in turn makes the tractor move faster. It does the narrower sections very fast and puts A LOT of water down.
> I paid 62 bucks on Amazon and it's been worth every Penny.


Thanks, that would work for what I want to do.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

But it'll definitely do it. Not sure why they say 15 Ft.


----------

